

Ask HN: Review my Startup - IntroSpectrum (Website Performance Monitoring) - shpxnvz
http://www.introspectrum.com

======
shpxnvz
This is a project I've been working mostly alone on for quite a while. It's a
hosted website performance monitoring service that uses live browser instances
to test page performance and generate reports highlighting performance
problems.

Any feedback, tips, etc... would be greatly appreciated!

